# /closed



## Lunamii (18. November 2012)

/closed


----------



## fereman (18. November 2012)

also entweder bin ich blind oder du solltest evtl. noch den server nennen:-)


----------



## NewRagnar24X (18. November 2012)

JA bist Blind da steht Großgeschrieben ... DIE TODESWACHE!!


----------



## fereman (18. November 2012)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> JA bist Blind da steht Großgeschrieben ... DIE TODESWACHE!!



ok ueberschrift lesen ftw^^

sry for that


----------



## fereman (18. November 2012)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> JA bist Blind da steht Großgeschrieben ... DIE TODESWACHE!!



ok ueberschrift lesen ftw^^

sry for that


----------



## Bandit 1 (19. November 2012)

Lunamii schrieb:


> Leluna
> Vegosh oder
> *Ian*
> 
> eure schattenhafte Priesterin >>> Leluna <<<



Aber nicht *DER* berüchtigte Ian von der Silbernen Hand, oder ?


----------



## Rexxar-Zombiecrush (20. November 2012)

Push :-)


----------



## TDG (22. November 2012)

Suchen immer noch . Meldet euch ruhig :-)


----------



## Lunamii (23. November 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Aber nicht *DER* berüchtigte Ian von der Silbernen Hand, oder ?




nein!


----------



## Lunamii (29. November 2012)

Für unseren Mogu 10er Raid suchen wir 1 Tank, 1 Tank mit DD spec, 1 Heiler und paar DD´s ... Also im Grunde alles ;P Wichtig hierbei ist wie ich im Beitrag schon erwähnt hab "Spaß an der Freude" und "Geduld". Wir wollen uns in keiner Weise unter Druck setzen aber bleiben ergeizig an der Sache. Wir würden uns über Gleichgesinnte sehr freuen! 

Liebe Grüße   >>>Leluna<<<


----------



## TDG (12. Dezember 2012)

Push


----------



## Nareb (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend,

nehmt ihr auch Leute die noch nicht Level 90 erreicht haben? 
Mein Mage is nämlich lvl 85 und sucht noch nen Verbleib.

Grüße Nareb


----------



## TDG (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Nareb. 

Ja wir nehmen auch "nicht 90er" auf. Es geht uns ja in erster Linie um ein netten Umgang miteinander. Raids steht bei uns nicht im Vordergrund, wollen es aber natürlich angehen, für die die Interesse daran haben .


----------



## TDG (19. Dezember 2012)

*unauffällig hochpush*


----------



## TDG (28. Dezember 2012)

/Push


----------



## TDG (4. Januar 2013)

PUSH


----------



## Reheido (5. Januar 2013)

Sucht ihr noch Leute? Habe nach 1 1/2 Jahren wieder ins Spiel gefunden und level mir gerade einen Tankadin hoch, stehe auf lvl 66 im Moment, könnte also noch dauern bis der groß ist


----------



## TDG (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo Reheido, 

Ja kannst dich gerne bei mir (Excisio) oder Leluna ingame melden. Ansonsten über Battle-Tag : Zombiecrush#2910

Gruß Excisio


----------



## TDG (8. Januar 2013)

P.u.s.h.


----------



## TDG (14. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## Lunamii (16. Januar 2013)

Nun juckt es uns aber in den Fingern! Wir wollen nun auch endlich mal einen schönen gemütlichen Gildenraid (Mogu) starten und gaaaanz viel Spaß dabei haben! ;p

Brauchen dringends leute die uns dabei unterstützen! 
mitzubringen hierfür ist: SPAß! , Geduld , Zeit und Ts ...

Bitte bitte melden!!! <3


----------



## Huntedsoul (16. Januar 2013)

Etwas unglücklich Formuliert deine Werbung für neue Mitglieder. Vielleicht erzählst Du mal noch etwas über Deine / Eure Gilde. Auf welchem Server Spielt ihr? Wie ist der Altersdurchschnitt? Raiderfahrung usw usw... ^^ :-) 
Und Was sucht ihr? Welche voraussetzungen sollte der Jenige mitbringen? 

Nur mal so als kleine Anregung. 

Mfg Hunted.


----------



## TDG (17. Januar 2013)

Moin Huntedsoul

Eigentlich steht alles auf Seite 1  

Aber nicht schlimm... Wir spielen auf den Server Todeswache und suchen für die zukünftigen Gildenraids im moment Tank und DD´s , Heiler wäre auch gut , von daher isses eigentlich egal im mom da es sich ja schnell wieder ändern kann . Erfahrungsmäßig is da nicht viel ausser der LfR, aber zum LfR muss man ja nicht viel sagen  

Gruß 

Ex


----------



## TDG (21. Januar 2013)

Weiterhin aktuell. Vorallem an Tank mangelt es bei uns,aber wie gehabt is (fast) jeder gern gesehen


----------

